# ~♥~Cherry Love~♥~



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Its a very raining day today, nowhere to go, so its a perfect time to play with my makeup.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*This is very unusual look for me, because I never wear red or fake lashes. But this Cult of Cherry l/g is so pretty that I had to get it. My first red lip product by the way.*

*Face:*
*MAC NC30 SFF mixed with moisturizer (thanks to MissChievous)*
*MAC MSF Medium Plus Natural*
*MAC Smooth Harmony BP*
*MAC Nuance MB*

*Eyes:*
*UDPP*
*Dior 705 Beige Massai*
*Revlon Eye Liner Black*
*Dior Eye Liner Black*
*Random Eyelashes*

*Lips:*
*Cult of Cherry l/g*

*



*
*



*
*



*
*



*


----------



## Susanne (Sep 13, 2008)

Very pretty! I love the eyes.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 13, 2008)

I can't believe you've never done red lips, they suit your complexion so well! I love your eyes too that have such a gorgeous sparkle~!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 13, 2008)

You are so beautiful...Love the COC on your lips and your eyes look gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Sep 13, 2008)

very pretty! love the lips


----------



## melliquor (Sep 13, 2008)

Very pretty... love the lips.


----------



## nikki (Sep 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 13, 2008)

*~*So pretty!!*~*


----------



## kimmy (Sep 13, 2008)

you look gorgeous! cult of cherry is the perfect red on you.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 13, 2008)

That lipcolor looks amazing on you.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 13, 2008)

Love the whole look!


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 14, 2008)

you look sooo pretty! the lipgloss look sooo good on you!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you girls!


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 15, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Sep 15, 2008)

this is the exact look ive been trying to recreate! i cant believe cult of cherry is a red bc to me it looks pink..i was scared to get it but this is the look i want so im going to buy it!! thx for posting you look so hot!!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 15, 2008)

Love the lashes and the l/g looks stunning on you!


----------



## HOneY LuSt (Sep 15, 2008)

the lashes are stunning


----------



## User93 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow you look so damn hot! Ochen krasivaya, prosto potrasaushaya! I like how flawless your skin looks, this look is so simple and yet so perfect!


----------



## n_c (Sep 15, 2008)

Love it. Your skin looks flawless


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *WhippedCrm* 

 
_this is the exact look ive been trying to recreate! i cant believe cult of cherry is a red bc to me it looks pink..i was scared to get it but this is the look i want so im going to buy it!! thx for posting you look so hot!!_

 
Thank you! Yes, I was scared about this l/g too. But if I apply only one layer then it looks like a pink color on me, but if I do another one then its more red color. I love this l/g!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOneY LuSt* 

 
_the lashes are stunning_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Love it. Your skin looks flawless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Thank you girls. This skin had a lot of work done. Im acne prone and my skin is oily, but I am working on it.


----------



## mreichert (Sep 15, 2008)

You are rocking that lip color!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 16, 2008)

Youre beautiful & i looooove this lip color on you!!


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 16, 2008)

love it!


----------



## darkishstar (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, you look wonderful!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 16, 2008)

gorgeous look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the lashes and lips!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 16, 2008)

So pretty! Love your lashes!


----------



## WhippedCrm (Sep 16, 2008)

i bought my coC & I Love it! thanks so much for inspiring me!! i would never have bought this color otherwise
i want to get another one, im scared ill run out and wont find another to replace it~~


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *WhippedCrm* 

 
_i bought my coC & I Love it! thanks so much for inspiring me!! i would never have bought this color otherwise
i want to get another one, im scared ill run out and wont find another to replace it~~_

 
I am glad you liked it! You have to post FOTD now!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: ooopss... you did post it... lol... its too early for me... hehe


----------



## lafemmenoir (Sep 17, 2008)

You are very gorgeous.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 17, 2008)

Gorgeous.


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 17, 2008)

wow beautiful lady!!


----------

